# Accucraft rollers



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! 
I' m not sure i post in the right place ...but let' s go... 
I've just bought treadmills rollers from accucraft and i m not sure how put them on the tracks... There is 2 cracks in the bottom ( one large and another small) ; no problems for the large one but the small do not enter properly inside the track...so here is my question: shall I must force it or just lay the frame 's rollers on the tracks? 
On the second idea I'm afraid the treadmills Will go away when i Will put a locomotive on !...if There is someone who have the same rollers....


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

There must be a problem with your track, or you got defective rollers. Mine fit LGB track perfectly. Place the small slot on one rail and drop the large slot onto the other. 

I use mine mostly for running my live steam engines. Just set them on the table under the axles so the rollers support the wheels. There is not enough force to overcome the weight and they stay right where you place them. Never had one move while the engines are running with or without track.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bender on 20 Jun 2013 12:15 AM 
Hello! 
I' m not sure i post in the right place ...but let' s go... 
I've just bought treadmills rollers from accucraft and i m not sure how put them on the tracks... There is 2 cracks in the bottom ( one large and another small) ; no problems for the large one but the small do not enter properly inside the track...so here is my question: shall I must force it or just lay the frame 's rollers on the tracks? 
On the second idea I'm afraid the treadmills Will go away when i Will put a locomotive on !...if There is someone who have the same rollers.... Bender,

I have to agree with Rich in that you have a problem with the track OR the rollers are defective. I have 4 Accucraft rollers and they fit LGB, LLagas Creek and Sunset Vally RR track. The two slots on the bottom of MY rollers check to be .132" (3.3528mm) and .300" wide (7.620mm). I run an Accucraft electric C-19 and a Bachmann Connie on my rollers and they have never "walked away" on the track. The sheer weight of the engine will hold them in place. Check the railhead width on the rail you are using and double-check the width of the slots (or "cracks", as you called them). 

"do not enter properly inside the track..." These rollers are made to sit OVER the rails, NOT between them. Once on the rail, the rollers just SLIDE along. Mine fit very nicely. They are well made and worth the money.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok it seems the tracks are not LGB .. I 'd purchase them not news from a guy with other ones...i Will try on LGB to see if it match correctly... 
Thanks for advises!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bender on 20 Jun 2013 10:53 AM 
Ok it seems the tracks are not LGB .. I 'd purchase them not news from a guy with other ones...i Will try on LGB to see if it match correctly... 
Thanks for advises! Accucraft rollers will fit ANY 45mm track, no matter the manufacturer. What size track (gauge width) are you using? This is confusing.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bender; 

Um, I don't want this to be taken the wrong way, but you are using STRAIGHT track. Right? (Sometimes a small detail like that may make all the difference.) 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bender:

I am assuming that you are using electric engines. If you are using live steam or battery, you don't need any of the discussion below.

Here is a picture of the underside (track side) of the Accucraft rollers.










Note the narrow slot is on the left with the "+" sign. The two shinny spots on the left side are brass pins to conduct electricity to the engine from the track. The wide slot has two plastic rods that are raised above the base level of the slot. This is to insulate the roller assembly from the track. If you are running an electric engine you will need two roller blocks. The second one would have the brass pins on the opposite rail. This will allow the electricity to complete the circuit through the engine. I think that the wide slot is to prevent the rail from ever touching the metal of the roller block. The narrow slit prevents the block from sliding sidewise and possibly causing a short. 

There is no way an engine can move forward or backwards when these blocks are on the track as long as all driving wheels are elevated.

Chuck

Good question Dave. I just tried mine on 10' diameter curves and it fits (AristoCraft). Smaller diameter LGB R1 might be a problem.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

I have tested the rollers on LGB tracks and they fits perfectly! Gary it seems they do not go on every brands!...unfortunatly I do not know the wrong brand I have ..( however this brand is working with LGB traks when they are put together !)Chuck i Will use them for live steam and electric engines; I have noticed the + and- on the rollers no problems!.. 
Dave you are right , I use straight traks and This is perhaps the problems you are pointed out!.. 
Thanks all of you for your help!


----------

